# FS: Bio cube 14g $50



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Not in perfect shape, but still running. Will include sand. Pick up only, first come

Check post 2 down for more info......


-


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Does it include the contents? If so I'll take it


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Still avail. Actually not a bad little tank, we got it for the price asking. Measurments are 16w across front, 13t and 14L front to back.
Both lights and fan working, 2 teeth missing from top overflow (easy fix, but does not fill up to top as a result of this) little lid, for feeding on top missing, glass looks good. Still running with sand, just removed rock, had a haddoni and 2 clowns in it till yesterday but moved them to our 110g rock tank. One less tank to look after.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Still avail but will soon be wthout the water or live sand


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey give me a call


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

good deal someone take this before i start a second tank


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Still avail, don.t know why??? Had a few people "coming to get it" Please only respond if you want it and are willing to come get it. Everything you need to know is in the post. There is NO stand mentioned in post.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

If I can come up with the cash Ill take it, Ill let you know asap


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Your inbox is full!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, cleared.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Saw this little tank today. Perfect for any beginner, or for anyone who wants to start a small tank. I dont have room for it or i would have bought it for $50


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the bump, Joker1535, Now SOLD


----------

